# How many man-hours for drywall/tapping?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Could anyone give me a ballpart figure on how long it will take to hang drywall on a approx 1000 sq ft. area and how long to tape in terms of man hours... 

Just want to have an idea in order to let my Boss know when I will finish my drywall/tapping in the basement...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

It depends on how many openings, how many joints, are you doing walls and ceiling? What is your your skill level?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

just consider it a lot of openings and joints.... just consider how long it will take for a professional to do... I will multiple a factor against it to adjust to my skill level...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

Is the BOSS, your wife?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Of course...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

As she should be. :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> Could anyone give me a ballpart figure on how long it will take to hang drywall on a approx 1000 sq ft. area and how long to tape in terms of man hours...
> 
> Just want to have an idea in order to let my Boss know when I will finish my drywall/tapping in the basement...


 
By my figures: 1000 SF of sheetrock is about 21 twelve foot sheets.

That is not much work.

Two professional hangers could hang that in 1/2 day easily, assuming some soffits and multiple corners. (example, we once had a crew of 5 guys hang a basement of 50 sheets in 2 and 1/2 hours)
Then, corner bead and tape it with 3 coats by the end of the first day..... (9-10 hour day using quick dry durabond for the 1st and 2nd coats)
...Then to come back another day to sand (after drying), 'touch up' the work and then clean up.

So: one long day and one 2-3 hour day to sand - (that is again for 2 professional drywallers)

Home owner to do the same job: several days to hang it.
DIY taping: up to 1 week to tape and finish coat, lots of sanding and also all the clean up.

(Really, I have seen this take that amount of time by DIYers)


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

This is fast ... 

I give up my idea of going to work as a GC after hearing that...


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

In support of Atlantic's statement...
I have several DIY "projects" worth of experience drywalling and it took me about 2 weeks of solid work to hang, tape and finish about 450 square ft. in my basement. For the ceiling I had a 1 helper one day and a second helper for a couple hours the second day...I think I did four passes on the joints and in some areas, namely the couple of butt joints, I had to do five to get it to look good. I rented a porter and cable sander to attach to my shop vac and that was definetly worth the money. Especially for the ceiling sanding...Have to be careful if you do rent one, as they can get away from you...
If I had used the setting type joint compound for all the passes could have finished sooner but I felt I needed a break anyway so for the last couple passes I used premix. I had to wait for it to fully cure...but at that point, like I said, I welcomed the break.
Hope that helps...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

My cousin who currently live with me for a little while said it will take me one more year to finish the basement as he saw my progress, I will try to prove to him otherwise... I do have a full time job... but my children and wife is not around... so I will work faster... from what Dougrus said, it takes approx 5 man weeks to finish 1000 sq. ft... that is approx 200 man hours with my skill level discount... it probably means it should be about done by the time she is back to Canada in March... then it is tiling... doors... painting... well summar target seems to be reasonable...


----------

